

Kaspersky says air-gap industrial systems: why not baby monitors, too? - walterbell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/05/kaspersky_says_airgap_industrial_systems_why_not_airgap_baby_monitors_as_well/

======
ytdht
or would it be enough to have 2 different routers, one for Internet and one
for the local network?

